
Child Abusers Run Rampant as Tech Companies Look the Other Way - mswift42
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/09/us/internet-child-sex-abuse.html
======
jakeogh
I see Mark Thompson (former BBC) is still the CEO.

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/jimmy-
savile/1...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/jimmy-
savile/10512203/Former-BBC-boss-Mark-Thompson-lied-over-Savile-evidence-Nick-
Pollard-claims.html)

[https://gawker.com/here-are-some-top-n-y-times-editors-
and-s...](https://gawker.com/here-are-some-top-n-y-times-editors-and-staff-
joking-a-1713336525)

------
asnyder
Really like how they show the process as you scroll. Can give some readers a
sense of how things actually get developed, especially with smaller one-off
projects like these.

------
gleglegle
This is worth reading all the way through. The script the Times team wrote to
keep Bing and other search engines accountable is a great example of effective
tech journalism.

------
Fjolsvith
Tech companies not the only ones looking the other way.

[https://www.bitchute.com/video/pyro9_SW_QY/](https://www.bitchute.com/video/pyro9_SW_QY/)

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
That link is gonna stay un-clicked. No thanks.

~~~
dak999
It's a video about this story: 'NBC, ABC And CBS Appear To Have Run Cover For
World’s Most Powerful Rape Rings'.

[https://dailycaller.com/2019/11/07/nbc-abc-cbs-rape-rings-
we...](https://dailycaller.com/2019/11/07/nbc-abc-cbs-rape-rings-weinstein-
epstein/)

